# Kodak Printer Cartridges



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I need a new Kodak Colour Cartridge (30CL) for my Kodak ESP 1.2 Printer. Does anyone know of a supplier here in Cyprus? Delivery would be a bonus.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

*Kodak*

You may find yourself out of luck with needing anything to do with Kodak here in Cyprus. According to every place we have looked/asked Kodak is not licenced to be sold in this country, so you may find that Amazon is your friend in this instance.

Sheila


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Sarchy said:


> You may find yourself out of luck with needing anything to do with Kodak here in Cyprus. According to every place we have looked/asked Kodak is not licenced to be sold in this country, so you may find that Amazon is your friend in this instance.
> 
> Sheila


Thank you Sheila. Fortunately we have friends coming across in a fortnight and so will get them to bring a supply.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You could try The Pencil Box in Polis or Cartridge World and Re-Fill Ink Cyprus both of which used to have pick-up and drop off points in Polis.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> You could try The Pencil Box in Polis or Cartridge World and Re-Fill Ink Cyprus both of which used to have pick-up and drop off points in Polis.


Thanks for that Dave. I'll try them before hitting the export button.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> You could try The Pencil Box in Polis or Cartridge World and Re-Fill Ink Cyprus both of which used to have pick-up and drop off points in Polis.



We tried Cartridge World in Paphos and were told that they do not re fill cartridges anymore. Do not know about the others that have been mentioned but it would be good news if they do re fills as I had bought my husband a fancy all singing and dancing Kodak scanner/printer/cake baker, you name it and it did it, not that long before we moved here...we were not happy bunnies when we found we couldn't get anything to do with Kodak here in Cyprus :hurt:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

If we find anything, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------

